# (OOC) A theives progression (Game full)



## Jllockhurst (Jan 7, 2010)

Alright boys, go nuts. Game Q's and whatnots go here. As well as planning for  mission ect. Keep it clean, and if you dont want me to know your plans, call each other or whatever.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Jan 7, 2010)

And of course I notice this right before I go to work   Oh well, I'll be ready for IC posting later today.


----------



## Grescheks (Jan 7, 2010)

Woooo! Party time!


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Jan 9, 2010)

A lone cricket sitting on a broken-down wagon chirped to itself.  A shuriken flew out of the darkness of a nearby alleyway, neatly impaling the darned thing before disappearing back to its owner.  Jack of Blades lurked patiently in the shadows, ready to go when called upon.

([)-|--<


----------



## Grescheks (Jan 10, 2010)

Waiting for the heat to die down from the last heist, Tulus wanders the streets of Calimport, many thoughts flitting through his head as he meanders aimlessly throughout the city, observing the habits of the city guards along one street, the methods of the pick pockets along another. On the occasional sparesly occupied avenue, he waits until he knows someone is watching him, then uses his inborn powers to obscure himself in smokey shadows before disappearing around a corner. Meanwhile, his mind is at work, planning the next job and the next strategic purchase to be made.

---

On a side note, here's a nice theme song for Jack of Blades: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5HXF7Ymij4[/ame]


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Jan 10, 2010)

I am Jack of Blades, and I approve of this theme song!

It's going into my signature.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Jan 10, 2010)

mk, so we're going for one of the merchant guild's shipments of goods, preferably one of their under-the counter dealies, ideally weapons or wondrous items, or something we can sell.  Let's worry about the shipment later and focus on finding out when its coming and what's going to be on it.

Any thoughts that are a little classier than B&E?  I'm assuming ship's manifests for shady deals will be guarded a bit better than regular ones..


----------



## Grescheks (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey guys,

So, as you know, my character information was on my computer. As you might not know, said computer was stolen yesterday. So I'm going to need to recreate my character from memory. I think I remember all of my stats, feats and powers, but I might need help remembering equipment and items, and I have no idea how much gold I had. 

Also, do we have an In Character thread somewhere that I don't know about?


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Jan 12, 2010)

that sucks hardcore, dude.   No, we don't have an in-character thread yet.  Josh wants some kind of "story" or other such foolishness before he lets us mess it up.  As far as gold goes, I think you're behind me by around 500 gp (bought the shroud, I want my cloaked dagger ), and I have 1,300.  Does 800 sound around the ballpark for you?

But hey! good opportunity to get a Mac, eh?  EEEHHHH? 

I would also like to state FOR THE RECORD that Jack of Blades was in my backpack since you left.  

Magic items that I recall:  Potion of Polymorph (warforged titan)

Reading Glasses lvl 2 520 gp (allows you to read any written language) [You wouldn't hit a guy with glasses would you?  Nahhh... I'd hit him with my fist.)

Pouch of Platinum AKA the money launderer. lvl 5 1000 gp (allows you to convert gems and coins into their value of platinum.  any coins or gems that don't equal a full platinum do not get converted and remain in the pouch.)

Gloaming Shroud lvl 3 680 gp (+1 fort, ref, will, gain +1 to stealth in dim light or darkness.  Daily/zone minor action, close burst 10 dim light lasting for the encounter.  bright light brought into the zone reduced to dim light while in the zone.)

can't remember what you had for armour, your rod or whatever mundane stuff you had.


----------



## Grescheks (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Ian. I actually completely forgot about the potion of warforged titan-ness. I also remember a wasp potion, but that might be in the guild stash now. Other stuff I remember which could be listed under guild stash-ness are the spellscarred arm, the two tracings of the spellscar, and the breathing helmet. Luckily, the excel sheet I was using had the armor and weapon/implement stuff built in, so it's not too hard to remember what I had for those things. As for the gold amount, as long as Josh is fine with it, I'm good with it (I honestly have no clue as to how much gold I had).

PS I considered getting a mac, but I couldn't find anyplace nearby that sold them, so I went with another PC.

PPS I'm pretty sure if Jack had been the one to steal from me, I'd be dead right now (since it seems we can't pull off a heist without killing someone or something).


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Jan 12, 2010)

Nah, you were out and didn't have horribly annoying traps built into your home... he'd have spared you 

Wasp potions are in the storage room, along with the arm, drawings and all 6 diving helmets.  Yep, I took them all.  Should take them better part of a week at least to figure out how to get into that place, and that's after they figure out he's been gone without telling anyone for a while.  

You also have the key to the epic locks (I have the inventory of the guild stash and storage room typed up on my character sheet.  I can send it to you if you like.)


----------



## Grescheks (Jan 14, 2010)

Alrighty then, I think I've got Tulus rebuilt, at least for all the really important stuff. The only thing that might be missing would be mundane items that obviously weren't important to remember anyway, but the important stuff like his stats, his magic items and his powers/feats are all back in order.

Now I just need a chacne to use them all again...


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Jan 15, 2010)

2 questions for you Josh:

1) Will my Breaching leather armour allow me to teleport through floors?  (after all, a floor is a wall that fell over >.>)

2) are we going with a realistic approach to falling in water from Rather High, in which case we will go splat, or are we going with the usual video game method, in which case we will go sploosh and be alive?  If we are using the realistic approach, will my ruby scarab survive a high fall if something else breaks the surface of the water immediately before it?


----------



## Grescheks (Jan 16, 2010)

On the subject of falling, what would happen if, say, my character were currently made of metal and he fell from 50 feet up onto a wooden floor (possibly with a room underneath)?


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Jan 17, 2010)

Does that power specify a weight increase (as if you were made of metal), or just as if your skin turns metallic and is treated as metallic?


----------



## Grescheks (Jan 17, 2010)

It doesn't specify weight gain, it just says my skin turns to metal, but still, I'm 150 pounds falling from 50 feet up, and I'm unlikely to go "splat" when I hit something relatively hard (though I'll probably still take some damage), so really, I just want to know if Josh would have the floor break or support the impact...


----------



## Jllockhurst (Jan 18, 2010)

alrighty guys, my bad sorry for not updating anything for awhile. some stuff has been going on, but IC will be up tonight.

let the horror comence.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Jan 18, 2010)

knowing our luck, Mike, you'll probably just dent and we'd have to get a dwarf to pound you back into shape.  Interpret that however you wish


----------



## Jllockhurst (Jan 18, 2010)

Ian.Fleming said:


> 1) Will my Breaching leather armour allow me to teleport through floors?  (after all, a floor is a wall that fell over >.>)
> 
> 2) are we going with a realistic approach to falling in water from Rather High, in which case we will go splat, or are we going with the usual video game method, in which case we will go sploosh and be alive?  If we are using the realistic approach, will my ruby scarab survive a high fall if something else breaks the surface of the water immediately before it?




1) yes, but all rooms are assumed to have a ten foot celling unless specified otherwise, so here is a possibility of falling damage.

2) we are going with a physics based approach. 50feet or less is video game, sploosh and still alive, 50 feet or more an you go splat taking 5d6 or more depending on hight. (as per normal falling damage) The same aplies to your scarab.


----------



## Jllockhurst (Jan 18, 2010)

Grescheks said:


> On the subject of falling, what would happen if, say, my character were currently made of metal and he fell from 50 feet up onto a wooden floor (possibly with a room underneath)?




Ok, i had to put alot of thought into this, but here goes. seeing as your made of metal, you would take less damage then usual, but run the risk of damaging the floor beneath you. so heres  what im going to do.

you will take 50% of whatever falling damage you would normally take. The floor will take the other 50%. If this damage exceeds the floors hrdns/hp the floor breaks. If the floor breaks, you continue through to the nest one. continuing the process until you do not break a floor, and land safely.

example 60 foot fall, onto building with 2 floors.

you would take 3d6 damage, taking 14 damage. the floor breaks. you then fall another ten feet. you take 1d6, or in this case 4 damage. the floor takes 4 damage, but does not break. you are safe and sound.

few...long to explaine, but pretty simple overall i think.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Jan 18, 2010)

next question!  What if he's shooting fire at it while falling? (eldritch blast from the eyes, anyone?  )


----------



## Jllockhurst (Jan 18, 2010)

Ian.Fleming said:


> next question!  What if he's shooting fire at it while falling? (eldritch blast from the eyes, anyone?  )




well, if he damages the floor enough to break it, he keeps going, adding more to his falling damage total.

if he falls 60 feet, and shots a floor apart, the fall then becomes 70 feet. So he, and the next floor would each take 3.5d6.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Jan 20, 2010)

So, while Mike and I have never cooked up an official backstory, we've both agreed that we've known each other since we were kids.  I think it would be fair to say that our version of Thief's Cant is unique to us, and can be spoken and written (like any other language), and also hand signaled (with a fair degree of subtlety).  The only downfall is that hand signals are limited to simple messages (looking for (item/person/whatever)), (target moving south), (run, hide, regroup), etc. while we'd get strange looks for having lengthy conversations in Cant.

Sound fair to you Josh?

Spoken and written will be _italicized_, hand signals will be underlined, fair?


----------



## Jllockhurst (Jan 20, 2010)

very fair.


----------



## Jllockhurst (Jan 22, 2010)

a soveriegne is one gold. so basically more then the common folk would see in a very very long time.

also if you guys use the thieves cant hand singals im going to need a thievery check to see if other people notice.

danke shun


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Jan 22, 2010)

vs passive perception, I assume?


----------



## Jllockhurst (Jan 22, 2010)

yes indeed good sir.


----------



## Grescheks (Jan 22, 2010)

I'll add in my Thievery check later today. I'm at school at the moment, and I don't remember what my Thievery modifier is.


----------



## Jllockhurst (Jan 22, 2010)

sounds good gresh, they are mostly comoners so as long as you dont roll a Nat-1 you should be good to go ^_^


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Jan 24, 2010)

So I split my fingernail & nail bed open pretty bad today...  bled like crazy for a good 20 minutes.  

In other news, I got a whole 20 minute break today!  yay!


----------



## Grescheks (Jan 31, 2010)

@Ian:

If you want subtle, don't ask for distractions from the guy who has been known to set entire villages on fire as a "distraction" .

But seriously, I didn't want to draw attention to myself, since that would eventually draw attention to you, and I didn't want to do damage to an NPC, since that would get the guards in there very quickly, so I figured a table was the best bet for "distracting" the bar patrons. Also, I kind of figured that the notes were for us, since they mentioned the last heist as the meeting place (ie the alchemists shop), but I couldn't tell you that in character a)without arousing suspicion about us if we were overheard and b) because I didn't actually see the note, so Tulus had no idea what was written on it. He figured Jack was trying to steal the barkeep's parchment, and he figured a fire in the bar would defiinitely get the barkeep's attention.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Jan 31, 2010)

Actually, I was hoping you'd just go ask the guards a dumb question or trip or something so they'd look at you instead of the large scarab I was going to send up the wall to try and read the parchment from the ceiling.  You know, subtle  

And yeah, nice character name Josh... "Map Quest"


----------



## Grescheks (Feb 1, 2010)

Oohhh, you wanted _subtle_! Silly me! Ha ha ha! A simple misunderstanding!



I stand by my reasoning, and I still say that it's better to distract the whole room rather than just the suspicious people you can see...it's the ones you don't expect that get you anyway...>.>...<.<...

And remember: it always helps to be paranoid when you've just read your death sentence on a town bulletin (or close enough to it, anyway).


----------



## Jllockhurst (Feb 1, 2010)

well sir thats what happens when im playing with my new ipod while making npc names map quest, google images, music file....youll be seeing them all

so i take it you two are injoying the game then?


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't keep any platinum on my person, Josh.  It's all in the guild sack which is locked up at home.  I'll just assume he took 10 gp instead.


----------



## Jllockhurst (Feb 1, 2010)

my bad, i was wondering about that when i wrote it in. alas my bad. BAD DM BAD!


----------



## Grescheks (Feb 2, 2010)

*Completely Unrelated to the Game...*

This has nothing to do with the game, but I thought it would be interesting...

@Josh

Watch this, then tell me if the basic premise reminds you of anything...

[sblock="Youtube Video"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0LkMrPMMhw[/sblock]


----------



## Jllockhurst (Feb 2, 2010)

[ forum apropriate] gosh darn it [ /forum apropriate] they ripped genetic opera!

i may or may not be going on a rampage.... watch the news boys, this may get ugly


----------



## Grescheks (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah, that was pretty much my reaction when I saw it. It's a rather blatant rip-off of the idea behind Repo...


----------



## Jllockhurst (Feb 3, 2010)

alrighty guys, for inner city travel (ie. from inn to shop) you can assume that travel is easy with no interuptions, unless i jump in and say other wise.

so in this case, ian you can assume that you made it to the alchemists shop with little trouble.

obviously give me a few hours to hop on, but if you post in the morning, then when you get back from work i still havnt said anything... then your good to arrive free.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Feb 4, 2010)

just waiting for Mike to post


----------



## Jllockhurst (Feb 4, 2010)

thats what i figured ^_^


----------



## Grescheks (Feb 7, 2010)

Alrighty Senor El DM, before I write about my "spying" on Mr. Map Quest, I'm gonna need to know about the cartography store and the surrounding buildings. Since we've already been to the store, Tulus should know about what it looks like (outside and at least the main room), as well as some of the surrounding buildings, but I don't think you actually gave any detailed descriptions when we were there (or I might have forgotten what you said back then).


----------



## Grescheks (Feb 16, 2010)

@DM: "you notice a small wand like object attached to his chest. a small barrel, with a handle and a large chamber"...? Flintlock Glock?  
[sblock="Youtube Video"]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U23mdnE31Rs[/ame]
[/sblock]

@Ian: when you say you're "bootin' 'er", do you mean out of town completely? Cause if that's the case, then when we go to meet up, and you're not there, then I'm pretty sure I'll figure somethings up, yeah.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Feb 16, 2010)

that song is awesome.

And I was thinking out of the immediate area, not necessarily out of town.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Feb 16, 2010)

So Josh, would you consider doing some kind of called shot system, considering it's just the two of us as characters?  Fits the campaign style, that's for sure.  I wouldn't apply it to any minions or hirelings (could be a feat, perhaps?)  Could make tougher fights a little more breathable considering we have no immediate access to tanks or combat healing...

http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showthread.php?t=138717 there's some fairly simple rules for it in a sblock on the first post


----------



## Jllockhurst (Mar 1, 2010)

@gresh- all the buildings in the area are about 15 feet high, two buildings attached to each other, with alleys along both side (think duplex with alleys between them all). the entire district follows this same pattern, with shops and houses dispersed throughout.

and yes...it is a flint lock glock.

as for called shots, yes we will do them. rules for as followed.

arm = -2 they take negatives to abilities/combat
legs= -4 they're slowed, half move speed
head= -6 blinded

special= -8 you name part of body and state you're taking the neg 8 penalty at which point if you succeed the part of the body you hit will be completely mangled.  (yes if you hit the head they die)

of course for all of this you must take into account armor and what not. but there yah go.


----------



## Grescheks (Mar 2, 2010)

@Josh - For this called shot thing, can I assume that my Eldritch Blast and my fire powers can punch through most non-magical cloth and leather armour (and possibly some weakly enchanted ones, maybe for stronger enchantments, some kind of "hardness" system to break the enchantments, since my eldritch blasts are purely magical?), especially since I blew a hole in that guard on the roof? I'll have to figure out some way to apply the called shots to metal armour (maybe take an extra penalty to aim for joints?), but we can figure things out later if need be. I'm thinking maybe some of my daily fire powers might be able to melt through the metal, but probably not my weaker ones...

@Ian - Hey, who's to say I don't want a bunch of lowlife thieves swearing fealty to me? Wait, that actually sounds horrible...nevermind...


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Mar 2, 2010)

we'll see at the meeting.  Though they might just love you longtime, as tieflings are so horny.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok Josh, I understand that sometimes we can subconsciously copy things from popular culture without realizing it...  It happens to all of us.  However....







What the crap Josh.  What.  The.  Crap.


----------



## Jllockhurst (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow, i dont know what to say Ian. I didnt know that even existed before you mentioned it. I do have one question though, Why are you comparing my campaign to disney films?


----------



## Grescheks (Mar 15, 2010)

First of all, that's not a Disney film. It's a film that another company tried to make look like a Disney film so they could make as much money as Disney (I don't think it actually worked though...)

Second of all, why does Ian know about a movie called "Bartok the Magnificent"?

Third, I might have to call Bartok "Bartok the Magnificent", just to piss him off even more. I mean, it doesn't get much gayer than that .


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Mar 15, 2010)

I googled "Bartok" out of curiosity to see if you based the character off of anything, and that popped up.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Mar 26, 2010)

So here's the 1,000 XP question:  Where's Josh?  I couldn't get ahold of him on the phone the other day...


----------



## Grescheks (Mar 28, 2010)

Are we sure that he's alive and/or not in jail?


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 3, 2010)

To be honest, no.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (May 5, 2010)

mk, so no the thread hasn't died, Josh is currently in the process of moving a few towns over.  We'll probably be able to get a few games in real time before we end up posting any time soon.


----------



## Jllockhurst (Jul 7, 2010)

yes sorry guys, with the nes shop opening and the move to amherst ive been busy...but as long as the shop stays the way it has been, i should be able to get a post or 6 in every other day monday to friday....hopefully.

once again sorry bout the disapearence...

and if you guys can get to the shop some day we can play live? we would need to make sure it wasnt a tourny night, but it could work?


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Jul 7, 2010)

works for me.  IU'm not going back to work until august.


----------



## Grescheks (Jul 8, 2010)

Works for me too, for now, since I'm apparantly unhirable.


----------

